# Replaceing a valley on a tile roofing system



## mika00 (Mar 4, 2013)

Today we are going to make you aware of what all goes in to the replacing a valley pan on a tile roofing system. Please make sure If you ever need a slate or tile roofing system looked at or repaired, to get a contractor that has a slate and tile experience.
That being said, We want to thank Scott Morrow Of, Scott Morrow Slate & Tile Roofing of Atlanta Georgia for providing us with the media that will be used in this blog. Scott Morrow has over twenty years experience in the slate and tile business, and knows more than any one what happens when you hire the wrong contractor, to work on a slate or tile roofing system

Lets get on with it then. A valley on a slate or tile roof has a pan in the center of the valley that catches and directs the water off the roof. Some times the wrong material will be used or it could damaged by a tree limb and or it has just been up there fifty something years and its time to be replaced.

First they come in and place roofing jacks to the left and right of the valley,which are used to place 2x4 boards in a set of two to stand on, but there also used to hold removed pieces of tile as we will illustrate latter.








After the jacks are in they will start removing a couple of pieces of tile from both sides of the valley to expose the valley pan. While there removing the tile they will stack it in order on the jacks. this is important to ensure the ease of putting it all back together once the pan is replaced.








Once all the tile is out they will remove the existing valley pan. And put a liner in the valley to put the pan on top of. A lot of contractors wont do this but the better ones that take pride in there work will. Im glad to see that Scott Morrow is one of them that does.








Once the liner and the valley pan is in, its important to cut the existing felt on the left and right of the valley and put strips of felt under the existing felt and over top the valley pan so if there is a leak above the valley down the road it wont run down in and under the valley pan.








Now there's nothing left to do, but put it all back in, and this is where stacking the tile in order will come to help you out a lot.








Once again we would like to thank Scott Morrow Of Scott Morrow Slate & Tile Roofing of Atlanta Georgia for providing us with the Pictures for this informative blog. Remember to Hire the right contractor home owners.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

SPAM


----------

